# New Music



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

....its sh!t init?

i challenge you to listen to this piece of poo and tell me you dont want to rip that pr!cks head off :lol: im telling you.......

*do you see *


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> ....its sh!t init?


:yes:

Seems to be getting worse every year too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lit'lun loves Mika, I'm waiting for her to ask what does "who gives a damn about the fanny you come from" mean :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree Shawn and generally speaking, much of it has been done before in one form or another. But saying that i do think there are some very good female "pop" acts around at present "Lady GaGa", "Pixie Lott", "Gabriella Cilmi", "Natasha Khan", "Noisettes", "VV Brown" are quite entertaining not that I would rush out and buy an album.

I do like this new band 






 and 




 not that is a new sound or anything but it is quite well done IMO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

elbows new one aint bad......although i still reckon he sounds like peter gabriel B)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Probably all right down on a beach in Ibiza after a few of these and a bottle of Smirnoff B)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Are Rolex making tablets now?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> Are Rolex making tablets now?


For quite some time but don't ask me how I know that

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> ....its sh!t init?
> 
> i challenge you to listen to this piece of poo and tell me you dont want to rip that pr!cks head off :lol: im telling you.......
> 
> *do you see *


Purely manufactured pop, hollow. :no: The Movits are a bit of a change. 

Later,

William


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Are Rolex making tablets now?
> ...


Oh yes - they don't make you high - just give you a feeling of smug superiority to people wearing other watch brands. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it is our age as we get older, the racket some of these new artists/bands make.

I also believe you generally stay liking what you grew up with, some how it gets imprinted

in your brain. For me I still listen regularly to Led Zeppelin, David Bowie, Rolling Stones,

Jimi Hendrix, Bob Marley, Genesis, Fleetwood Mac etc.

I do like some of the newer stuff i.e. David Grey, Dire Straits.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

There's always s*** about, but there's always good stuff about too. Even in the charts, I quite like the Noisettes


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Parabola said:


> There's always s*** about, but there's always good stuff about too. Even in the charts, I quite like the Noisettes


Yes you are right, I remember some of the dross that was around in the 1970's, in fact most of it was dross :lol:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe (?) I'm just a boring old fart but I can't think of anything in the last few years music wise that made me vaguely interested - I reach for classic rock every time (Floyd, early Genesis, Yes, Rush, Rory Gallagher, Thin Lizzy etc) - The only 'recent' bands I have any time for are Porcupine Tree and Joe Bonamassa & they pretty much play old stlye classic rock anyway!

Listening to Planet Rock on the DAB as we speak ... Cheers - Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Porcupine Tree rock ! :afro:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

There is some good stuff about. Bowie is still producing some good stuff, and, in my opinion some of his best stuff has come since about 95 onwards. He's still interesting and still willing to go out on a limb musically. The manics, arcade fire, muse, even marc almond is doing some good stuff  But, like paul, i still keep goin back to some of the older stuff. I still listen to floyd's "the wall" at least once a week, peter gabriel the same, and bowie gets a listen everytime i'm in the car. I'd chuck the specials and fun boy three in there as well as being listened on a regular basis. The only problem is that i seem to also like the stuff that i grew up on......and seeing as im a child of the 80's you can pretty much guess that some of it is pretty poor  "Strawberry switchblade" anyone?


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

My son likes Enter Shakari.

What a racket !!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> ....its sh!t init?
> 
> i challenge you to listen to this piece of poo and tell me you dont want to rip that pr!cks head off :lol: im telling you.......
> 
> *do you see *


How many times is this on Radio 2 a day? :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> There is some good stuff about. Bowie is still producing some good stuff, and, in my opinion some of his best stuff has come since about 95 onwards. He's still interesting and still willing to go out on a limb musically. The manics, arcade fire, muse, even marc almond is doing some good stuff  But, like paul, i still keep goin back to some of the older stuff. I still listen to floyd's "the wall" at least once a week, peter gabriel the same, and bowie gets a listen everytime i'm in the car. I'd chuck the specials and fun boy three in there as well as being listened on a regular basis. The only problem is that i seem to also like the stuff that i grew up on......and seeing as im a child of the 80's you can pretty much guess that some of it is pretty poor  "Strawberry switchblade" anyone?


Strawberry Switchblade ?. ...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

RogerR said:


> My son likes Enter Shakari.
> 
> What a racket !!!


Think I'd prefer to enter Shakira - mmmm :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

"Entry At Rear"?  :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

like Led Zep Bowie et al from my youth but also White Stripes & Raconteurs - Jack White genius :notworthy:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

handlehall said:


> like Led Zep Bowie et al from my youth but also White Stripes & Raconteurs -* Jack White genius *:notworthy:


true


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

bill love said:


> Porcupine Tree rock ! :afro:


nice post/avatar combo


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

artic monkeys new album is very good and a bit different for them ,but im a bit biassed as it was produced by josh homme ,also another ex member of qotsa mark lanegan has a new band/album soulsavers. ive had a quick listen sounds very moody and eclectic.

im listening to florence and the machine ,and reverand and the makers new stuff all very good.

but there is a new band that if you cant get excited by then you dont know music.them crooked vultures google the people in the band their is something for everyone there i reckon.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> artic monkeys new album is very good and a bit different for them ,but im a bit biassed as it was produced by josh homme ,also another ex member of qotsa mark lanegan has a new band/album soulsavers. ive had a quick listen sounds very moody and eclectic.
> 
> im listening to florence and the machine ,and reverand and the makers new stuff all very good.
> 
> but there is a new band that if you cant get excited by then you dont know music.them crooked vultures google the people in the band their is something for everyone there i reckon.


mmmmm another supergroup....dave grohl keeps himself busy......it seems a bit corparate to me jase......not saying they aint good, cos they are, but they should be, theres some major talent there.....it just seems a little bit.....er......


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Arctic monkeys first album was a breath of fresh air, but i feel they set the bar to high and may slowly go down hill.It must be nearly imposible to maintain that level of inovation as how good you are, and they are good. :clap: :clap:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

andy s said:


> Arctic monkeys first album was a breath of fresh air, but i feel they set the bar to high and may slowly go down hill.It must be nearly imposible to maintain that *level of inovation *as how good you are, and they are good. :clap: :clap:


im sorry........but that is not a word you can level at them.....in any way whats so ever......

there good, but that aint inovators......


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

In your opinion.Imho they were.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

horz said:


> bill love said:
> 
> 
> > Porcupine Tree rock ! :afro:
> ...


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > artic monkeys new album is very good and a bit different for them ,but im a bit biassed as it was produced by josh homme ,also another ex member of qotsa mark lanegan has a new band/album soulsavers. ive had a quick listen sounds very moody and eclectic.
> ...


what music aint corporate though?

this project has been 3 years in the making ,i think its a bit of a dream team for me .sadly there seems to be a trend at the moment for super groups have you listened to chickenfoot?

and you have to label artic monkeys as innovators they were the first to cash in/use youtube to their advantage.and their first 2 albums were superb ,its just their third is so different they sound like theyve lost it .i dont think so as long as they keep writting songs like crying lightening and pretty visitors they will be on top of their game.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


ok....yep, your right, they did exploit youtube and myspace, so my apologies andy......i thought we were talking about them being musical inovators, which they aint....

saw them at the festivals at the weekend, and really didnt think they were upto it? they seemed to lack any sort of energy......just my vvvho of course 

faith no more on the other hand were blistering

faith no more

midnight cowboy was excellent....a great perfermance all round


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see Vera Lynn is back in the charts, respect or what? :notworthy:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

bill love said:


> Porcupine Tree rock ! :afro:


 :yes:

New music and tour...

http://www.porcupinetree.com/index.cfm

September 2009

Sep 15 2009 SEATTLE, USA: Moore Theater

Sep 16 2009 PORTLAND, USA: Roseland

Sep 18 2009 SAN FRANCISCO: Warfield

Sep 19 2009 LOS ANGELES, USA: Club Nokia

Sep 21 2009 CLEVELAND, USA: House of Blues

Sep 22 2009 CHICAGO, USA: Vic Theater SOLD OUT

Sep 24 2009 NEW YORK, USA: Terminal 5

Sep 25 2009 BALTIMORE, USA: Ram's Head

Sep 26 2009 PHILADELPHIA, USA: Electric Factory

Sep 27 2009 BOSTON, USA: House of Blues

Sep 29 2009 MONTREAL, Canada: Metropolis

Sep 30 2009 TORONTO, Canada: Queen Elizabeth Theatre SOLD OUT

October 2009

Oct 08 2009 LEEDS, UK: Academy

Oct 09 2009 LONDON, UK: Hammersmith Apollo

Oct 10 2009 BRISTOL, UK: Colston Hall

Oct 12 2009 AMSTERDAM, The Netherlands: Heineken Hall SOLD OUT

Oct 13 2009 PARIS, FRANCE: Olympia Theater

Oct 14 2009 BRUSSELS, Belgium: Ancienne Belgique

Oct 15 2009 HANOVER, Germany: Capitol

Oct 17 2009 BREMEN, Germany: Aladin

Oct 18 2009 COPENHAGEN, Denmark: Vega

Oct 19 2009 STOCKHOLM, Sweden: Arena

Oct 21 2009 HELSINKI, Finland: Ice Hall

Oct 23 2009 OSLO, Norway: Sentrum Scene SOLD OUT

Oct 24 2009 LUND, Sweden: Mejeriet

Oct 25 2009 HAMBURG, Germany: Docks

Oct 26 2009 BERLIN, Germany: Huxley's

Oct 28 2009 WROCLAW, Poland: Hala Orbita

Oct 29 2009 LEIPZIG, Germany: Haus Auensee

Oct 30 2009 NUREMBURG, Germany: Lowensalle

Oct 31 2009 VIENNA, Austria: Gasometer

November 2009

Nov 01 2009 BUDAPEST, Hungary: Petofi Hall

Nov 03 2009 LJUBLJANA, Slovenia: Media Park

Nov 04 2009 MILAN, Italy: Alcatraz

Nov 05 2009 ROME, Italy: Atlantico

Nov 06 2009 BOLOGNA, Italy: Estragon

Nov 07 2009 PADOVA, Italy: Teatro Tenda

Nov 20 2009 LISBON, Portugal: Incrivel Almadense

Nov 21 2009 PORTO, Portugal: Teatro Sa Da Bandeira

Nov 22 2009 MADRID, Spain: La Riviera

Nov 23 2009 BARCELONA, Spain: Sant Jordi Club

Nov 25 2009 WETTINGEN, Switzerland: Sportzentrum Tagerhard

Nov 27 2009 STUTTGART, Germany: Carl Benz Arena

Nov 28 2009 MUNICH, Germany: Tonhalle

Nov 30 2009 LUXEMBOURG: Rockhal

December 2009

Dec 01 2009 NEU-ISENBURG, Germany: Hugenottenhalle

Dec 02 2009 KOLN. Germany: Palladium

Dec 06 2009 WOLVERHAMPTON, UK: Civic Hall

Dec 08 2009 NEWCASTLE, UK: Academy

Dec 10 2009 MANCHESTER, UK: Academy

Dec 11 2009 GLASGOW, UK: ABC

Dec 21 2009 MUMBAI, INDIA: Mood Indigo


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

i despise the anodyne nature of the majority of current music.

Currently, the only 'recent' stuff i like is by 'The Black Keys'

If you listen to their hard blues, you can however clearly hear them becoming more 'commercial' with each subsequent album.....The Big Come Up was glorious.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Heard an excellent interview with Smokey Robinson the other day...his new stuff sounds great, and his voice is still in top form. :notworthy:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

None of those bands do it for me either unless its got a double kick drum in there then its unlikely ill be interested.

Ill stick with Machine Head for now


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> bill love said:
> 
> 
> > Porcupine Tree rock ! :afro:
> ...


 Yes, thank you I shall be in Bristol and currently listening to 'The Incident' on Spotify, rotating with Mew 

Cheers

b


----------

